# Guinea Pig indoor cages?



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I cant find a Really big indoor cage anywere !!

Can you help me!

its so annoying 

Preferably i would like one with 2 floors.

HELP!!

x
x


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

can't help you all i can say is keep trying local petshops
ebay etc


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Something like this?

Ferplast Cavie 15 Guine Pig Cage : Rabbit & Guinea Pig

Or this?

http://www.petcentreonline.co.uk/ecommerce/Scripts/prodView~idproduct~637.htm


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

we got ours of e-bay brand new & it was only £40 plus postage & it was huge took 2 people to carry it, try looking for an indoor rabbit cage theyre slightly bigger. try e-bay shops as well as private sellers


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

This looks ok

IMAC CAVIA EASY 120 INDOOR RABBIT / GUINEA PIG HUTCH on eBay, also, Rabbits, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 24-Oct-08 13:29:56 BST)


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

And this

Marchioro Luna 102 rabbit, ferrets, guinea pigs cage on eBay, also, Rabbits, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 09-Oct-08 19:59:32 BST)


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

View attachment untitled.bmp


I had one like this for my rabbit. (this one I just googled...) but it's pretty similar, and she had loads of room, so I'm sure a Guinea Pig would be fine in something like that?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

could always make your own with these
C&C CAGE WIRE MESH GRIDS/CUBES GUINEA PIG RUN/HUTCH on eBay, also, Guinea Pigs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 10-Oct-08 18:16:53 BST)

I am once i get another job.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

all those are too small in my eyes

but there ya go thats me 

i think ill make my own!!

not that i would no how


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> all those are too small in my eyes
> 
> but there ya go thats me
> 
> ...


It looks pretty simple on that ebay link i sent you, you get the connectors aswel.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

haa that is preti cute !!

and cheap but with it open like that 

fred and rory and bessie 
(dogs)
would kill them


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Get some mesh or chicken wire to go over it.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

hmm it would still be dangorus with young kids.....


i reli want a 1 mt and a half long and 


half a meter wide and then 40 cm tall


----------

